# Receiving other people's PM's ?



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

In the last couple of days i have received other people's PM's , nothing to do with me at all ?

obviously not personal messages if they are going to the wrong people ?

Mark


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Mark

The person composing the message has accidently clicked on the green 'Moderator' word in the selection box. This adds the whole moderator group to the recipient list and all mods end up getting the PM. Then when somebody replies you will get that too.

The only way to stop it is to remove the 'green moderator group' from the recipient list.

:roll:


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Yep Kev , i have seen the ticked boxes on the PM's i have recieved , i am assuming they are clicking on the green forum members name when they send a PM to a mod and it then goes to all mods 

Mark


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Regarding the above...

Not noticed this before but when replying to a PM the 'group' box in the top right hand corner has the word 'Moderator' in it. Is this normal or are my PM also going to moderators as well?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

T3RBO said:


> Regarding the above...
> 
> Not noticed this before but when replying to a PM the 'group' box in the top right hand corner has the word 'Moderator' in it. Is this normal or are my PM also going to moderators as well?


Nope, they only go to that group if you select that option.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Sorry if I'm being a bit thick but how do you select it or rather, not select it?

Can't see any tick box so is highlighting it selecting it?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

T3RBO said:


> Can't see any tick box so is highlighting it selecting it?


Yep.


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

sorry my bad wasn't paying attention to what i was clicking


----------

